# Porchetta



## mrs salt (Feb 5, 2012)

Hello dear chefs, just popped by to ask if any of you would have a tried and tested recipe for Porchetta? There are so many recipes out there but I'd like to try one thats actually been enjoyed by any of you here. Plus you really don't know which sites for recipes to trust nowadays--I've had more than my fair share of "What the heck happened?!" moment when I follow recipes online.

If you would let me know how, I can tell my butcher how to prepare the cut as my knife and knife skills are questionable for this task at the least /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif.


----------



## chinacats (Feb 4, 2012)

No help, but to say this is likely the incorrect forum.  There is a forum specifically for recipes.  Hope you find the info you need!

Cheers,

Jim


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

YUM!!!

Count me in on this one!!  I'm with you Mrs. Salt!!

I would love to be able to do the same!!


----------



## mrs salt (Feb 5, 2012)

chinacats said:


> No help, but to say this is likely the incorrect forum. There is a forum specifically for recipes. Hope you find the info you need!
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Jim


My bad, my first time posting a new thread. I just clicked on the first 'post new thread' button I saw.

I may try out an online recipe I saw from Batali, although he uses pork shoulder and I'd really prefer to use the belly part but we'll see how it turns out.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

I've always wanted to try making a porchetta using a whole pig. I found this on jamie oliver's site.

http://www.jamieoliver.com/recipes/pork-recipes/gennaro-s-stuffed-porchetta


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

As I recall, the last time I made this was with an olive paste rub. Was pretty good.

This recipe looks pretty good and is one I'd like to try with the pork belly wrapped around the loin.

http://www.diningchicago.com/blog/2009/09/30/eat-this-porchetta-italian-pork-roast/


----------



## mrs salt (Feb 5, 2012)

@Koukouvagia, Jamie Oliver's cooking is something I admire but I'm kinda not sure about adding raisins in the stuffing as I want to keep it savory and oozing with fat hence I'm not sold on using all pork shoulder. If you do get around to making porchetta out of a whole pig-- you'd better post some pics as I'd love to see how that goes! I'd invite myself if I didn't live so far away...just kidding /img/vbsmilies/smilies/licklips.gif

@phatch, HeelllooOOooww Chef Zimmerman! and hello pork belly! I may give this a recipe a whirl. Since I've got a month and a half to prepare would it be a good idea to test this recipe out by maybe cutting the recipe in 1/3 just to see if anything needs tweaking? I mean, do you guys normally do that when you want things to be perfect for the 'big-day'? Or is this a stupid question?


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

It's always good to have made the dish before to see if it works for you.

I don't know that I'd cut it down. Just make it, enjoy it, slice it, freeze it. Use the leftovers as you like for sandwiches, or for a meat garnish for pasta and sauce and so on.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Mrs Salt said:


> @Koukouvagia, Jamie Oliver's cooking is something I admire but I'm kinda not sure about adding raisins in the stuffing as I want to keep it savory and oozing with fat hence I'm not sold on using all pork shoulder. If you do get around to making porchetta out of a whole pig-- you'd better post some pics as I'd love to see how that goes! I'd invite myself if I didn't live so far away...just kidding /img/vbsmilies/smilies/licklips.gif
> 
> @phatch, HeelllooOOooww Chef Zimmerman! and hello pork belly! I may give this a recipe a whirl. Since I've got a month and a half to prepare would it be a good idea to test this recipe out by maybe cutting the recipe in 1/3 just to see if anything needs tweaking? I mean, do you guys normally do that when you want things to be perfect for the 'big-day'? Or is this a stupid question?


I agree about the raisins. But they're not mandatory, you can leave out all ingredients that you don't like. The nice thing about pork shoulder is that it has plenty of fat and will withstand the long cooking time just like the belly. It will however be meatier than the belly.

Instead of "big-day" did you mean "pig-day?" hehe


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

I have a two pound Swift Premium Brand boneless shoulder picnic roast.

Can I make Porchetta with that?

I have seen a few programs on TV that they made this dish and my mouth just waters at the thought of it.


----------



## mrs salt (Feb 5, 2012)

@koukouvagia, I'd go with the belly any day maybe wrap a loin in it for more meat (?) but then again I'm such a sucker for fat and crispy skin... and marrow and ofal and cartilage...I could go on and I positively know this is not good for anyone but I don't indulge in it everyday so when I want to celebrate my Pig Day then I just got to have the belly.

I've hardly ever liked raisins in savoury cooking, I even hate that they put it in coleslaw sometimes or some of those meat pies I've tasted, sweet yes, savory not so much...I do recall liking it once when I was in London, ordered it from a small Mediterranean hole-in-the-wall place, it was a roast chicken with a fragrant rice mixed with cumin, pistachios, golden raisins and dates--that was pleasant.

@phatch, I guess you're right, I could make it in advance but I'd be stuck with leftovers to feed my whole block and I'm not feeling very generous at the moment /img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif Forget it, knowing me- those leftovers would stay in the freezer beyond 3 mos.!

@kaneohegirlinaz- check out the recipe link from koukouvagia and happy cooking!


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

Okay, so wait a minute...

I didn't hit the hyper links to read the recipes posted,

but phatch, that looks like it's the one for me!! 

I think that we need to have a dinner party just so that I can cook this!!


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

Well, I had to cook that boneless roast,

so it's in the hot box right now using the same "rub" as chef Zimmerman's recipe. 

I love pork!! 

Sometimes though it does not agree with my system.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I played with it this weekend as well. I used a smaller Sirloin tip roast and fatty bacon instead of pork belly. The rub is pretty potent. So while the rub amounts are small they pack plenty of punch into the pork. The bacon didn't slice as nicely for serving as a whole pork belly would but it was impressive. Served it  with  garlic mashed potatoes and sauteed zucchini.

It's something I'd do again with the proper cuts of meat. Pretty tasty.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

Wow, that sounds pretty yummy there Phatch, and did I already say thank you for the post of that recipe?

Will let you know how this picnic shoulder comes out.

Is a picnic shoulder the same as a BUTT? 

In Hawaii, that's what I would always get. I know that in different parts of the country cuts are called by different names...


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

Oh Man! We were in Piggy Heaven last night! (with no gastro distress)

I like that combo of the sage and rosemary on the pork, very tasty. 

The weekly circulars for the megamarts came in the mail today and the one closest to us has boneless center cut porkloin on sale, CHEAP!! 

Pork belly is another bag of beans though. 

I've only seen it around here at my favorite Asian Market.


----------

